# Salomon F3 VS SYNAPSE FOCUS BOA



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi guys.
Quick one - 
160-170lbs (very variable depending on gym). Currently 158lbs.
5 foot 9. Size 9.5US. Upper intermediate.
Literally ride everything... love park (more jumps, some rails) but love pow also. Every day i may spend riding different areas with different people.

I like a reasonably responsive boot but haven't had a new one for a while. I know salomon fit well so aiming for one from their line. 

I like the idea of the boa as I am fairly obsessional about heel lift however the synapse focus boa are rated at 8/10 stiffness.
The F-series have an interesting lacing system which i am yet to try. My instinct would have been the f4 however my local shop only does the F3 and the focus boa.

My question is: Would the focus boa be too stiff for park/all mountain or would it be fine to just ride it looser for those things?
Is the F3 more on the soft side and rapidly soften? Any experience with the wrap/lacin system?

Thanks.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Decade190 said:


> Hi guys.
> Quick one -
> 160-170lbs (very variable depending on gym). Currently 158lbs.
> 5 foot 9. Size 9.5US. Upper intermediate.
> ...




The f3's are great if they fit right. Only issue is the liner is integrated and cant be removed for drying/adapations. Factor that in.

No experience with the focus boas but feel they may be too stiff - may need someone to weight in with experience. Could always ride them a bit loose?


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> The f3's are great if they fit right. Only issue is the liner is integrated and cant be removed for drying/adapations. Factor that in.
> 
> No experience with the focus boas but feel they may be too stiff - may need someone to weight in with experience. Could always ride them a bit loose?


Cheers
If anyone can weigh in on either would be much appreciated. I'm wondering whether I could get the focus boa and ride it loose - or save it for POW days to give my all mountain setup xtra response


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've the normal Synapse from a couple of years ago. Got about 35 days on them. Once broken in they really aren't that stiff. I'm thinking about relegating them to freestyle only duties and getting some Malamutes or Talons for freeriding. Super comfortable though I love them.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> I've the normal Synapse from a couple of years ago. Got about 35 days on them. Once broken in they really aren't that stiff. I'm thinking about relegating them to freestyle only duties and getting some Malamutes or Talons for freeriding. Super comfortable though I love them.


How long to wear them in? 
They market them pretty much exclusively for freeride on all the websites etc. 
I can get some for 50% off so am tempted. I'm by no means a freerider guy though. 

Can I ask another question: if I have an all
Mountain one board quiver of a capita doa with rome Katanas. 
Would using these boots with that setup for freeride days make a difference over using my old/soft northwave decades for freestyle?
Or will the stiffer boot just overpower that setup?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Decade190 said:


> How long to wear them in?
> They market them pretty much exclusively for freeride on all the websites etc.
> I can get some for 50% off so am tempted. I'm by no means a freerider guy though.
> 
> ...


About 10 days. Seriously until last year I had a bang down the middle all mountain set up (NS SL + Cartels) and they were perfect. Now I've two set ups and am thinking about some stiffer boots for my more freeride rig.


----------

